# A few Pics from the UP...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here are a few pics from the UP...I am kinda in a hurry but wanted to get them on...

Saw the Tracks...No Hares though!









A few cool Pics From atop Mission Hill...What a cool walk in the winter!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Don, 

Great pictures! Sure is pretty up there.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Don, I wasn't camping but I did take some great pictures of the U.P. Don were you riding, camping, or hunting? I did see a couple rabbits, and tried to get there photo, but there a little camara shy.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I was hunting, Ice fishing and Sightseeing...No rabbits or fish though! That sencond pic of yours looks like the back spray from Taquamanon Falls...Yes?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Great pics guys thanks for sharing


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

A few more pics....

A deer we came across...









Almost got one!









This and the above pic was my ride home on I-75!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The good news is that the deer look like they are handling winter pretty good. Look at the belly hang down.

Save the pics Don, looks like a few calendar pics in the makes there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Great Pics Don...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

northern_outdoorsman 


Great pictures!!!!! Makes me wish I was there


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Nice pictures. I sure would like to be there right now. Even with the minus 20 temperatures.
Jim


----------



## Outdoorfanaitic (Mar 23, 2003)

It's hard to leave it all behind isn't it. Very nice pic's wish I was there.


----------

